# 2012 ram 3500 crew cab



## supercuts (Dec 8, 2009)

after too many problems to list with my 08 ford powerstroke, i dump it for a new dodge. i put 200 miles on it and i love it. pulled my first load saturday and loved the exhaust brake. my 08 just turned 4 years old and it had 56K miles and $3k in body damage and i was offered $10K less than I paid for it new. here she is


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Good looking truck! I just traded my 09 f-350 in on a 2012 dodge last week to. Unlike you I had
No issues with my Ford but this new dodge is a Damn nice truck. I can't wait to get all the emissions
Stuff off in a week or two.
Robert


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice Rig! Post more pics when you hang a plow on there


----------



## V_Scapes (Jan 1, 2011)

awsome. just got a 2012 2500 in october and love everything about it.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Love it!!!


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

The exhaust brakes are AWESOME!


----------



## captshawn (Dec 19, 2008)

erkoehler;1371909 said:


> The exhaust brakes are AWESOME!


Come on EK you know you want one.


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

captshawn;1371968 said:


> Come on EK you know you want one.


Our shop trucks (chevy 2500's) have them.........if it ever snows I'll get one in the spring


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

looks nice im completely shocked your powerstroke gave you problems. what plow are you putting on this?


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

My 08 6.7 has the exhaust brake and I always want to put it on just driving around! haha Nice truck man!


----------



## supercuts (Dec 8, 2009)

randomb0b123;1372179 said:


> looks nice im completely shocked your powerstroke gave you problems. what plow are you putting on this?


i put a Boss 8'2" V-XT on it. I love those plows, now i love this truck. its more difficult to see over the hood than my ford and out the rear, so im going to have to be more careful this year


----------



## supercuts (Dec 8, 2009)

update on the truck, she has 1500 miles now and she gets about a 25-30% better fuel mileage. the only dislikes are mirrors and reverse speed (which I guess is a good thing)


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

supercuts;1398764 said:


> update on the truck, she has 1500 miles now and she gets about a 25-30% better fuel mileage. the only dislikes are mirrors and reverse speed (which I guess is a good thing)


X2 on that! My buddy just got a 2012 Ford and sold his 2007 Cummins....wonder how he feels about it


----------

